# What are you missing during our unfortunate incarceration?



## CarolfromTX (Mar 27, 2020)

Well, first and foremost, I miss my daughter and the grands. We still talk and text of course, but its not the same. And then I'd gotten into a routine of swimming laps at our rec center two or three times a week. I started it to support my daughter, who was trying to lose weight and we swam together.  And then I discovered I enjoyed the hell out of it. It was very Zen for me -- relaxing and restorative, even. Can't explain it. I was swimming 1,000 yards or a little more. Not now, of course. 

And our bridge club. We met at the Senior Center on Thursday mornings, and those people became dear friends. I always baked a little something to bring.  Turned out I like to bake! It was a good way to stretch our minds and stay connected. We even took some trips with folks we met there. Next time we get together, I'm making something special. 

 And I miss traveling. After Dave retired, I planned day trips to lots of places, and some overnighters as well because Texas is a big place. We were planning a trip to Santa Fe, because who doesn't love Santa Fe? On hold, for now. 

And I miss eating out now and again. We didn't eat out often, but we did do it. I'd love to just sit down in a Mexican restaurant and order some enchiladas. Yeah, I miss enchiladas. And restaurant chips and salsa. 

It's not the end of the world. It's not the zombie apocalypse.  We will survive. Right? Right!?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 27, 2020)

Going to the movie, taking my son out to eat, freedom, most of all the freedom to come and go as I please.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 27, 2020)

Miss just being able to  go into Walmart  with time to spare & look around.
Weekly library trips,, going out to eat.

Probably miss our Summer ATV trip this year.


----------



## Nate007 (Mar 27, 2020)

I miss being with my brother and remembering old stories from way back.   I miss inviting friends over and just sitting around for chats that'll last for hours.  While I do see my partner everyday (we live together) I miss going out with her and discovering the city or travelling out of the city for adventures.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2020)

I miss meeting up with my friends... goodness knows how much worse I'll be if this goes on for months...


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 27, 2020)

Hugs: Ronnie has a thread about that.  Travel: I would be finalizing a UK trip had Covid-19 not come along.  Looking forward to work: I love my part-time contract work at long-term care facilities but now I'm scared to go.  I will continue to go to work with n95, big glasses, baseball cap even though we have no known cases yet because I don't know if one of my coworkers has a asymptomatic case.  But I'll sit there hoping that if anyone has it, there won't be enough floating around in the air to get around my big glasses.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2020)

I guess I'm lucky, no family nearby or events to miss.  Mostly, just the convenience of shopping in the supermarkets when I want to and speaking to neighbors and friends in the park at a normal distance.  So honestly, I personally am not missing very much, I'm still close to those who I love, my husband and my furbabies.


----------



## jujube (Mar 27, 2020)

I miss the little 'uns.  They miss me.  We're having a mutual miss-a-thon.  Internet visiting just isn't the same.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2020)

my parents


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 27, 2020)

Friends and family.


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2020)

I miss most having lunch/brunch with my female friends, the grandkids, (they're BF's but also mine by proxy), being able to hug and kiss my mom. She's 87. How much longer will I have her? I also miss doing something really useful. Soon I'm going to miss money cause I'll be more financially strapped.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2020)

Most of all I miss my kids, my grands, and the freedom to come and go on a whim.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 28, 2020)

I miss my daily walks in the local parks.  I miss the weekly concerts around town.  I miss meeting friends for coffee at Tim Horton's.  I miss the freedom to make my own choices about when and where I will go.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2020)

I miss my friends and exercising at the senior center. I went twice a week, on exercise days. I lead the exercise on Thursdays and we had so much fun. After each exercise session we'd do the electric slide (line dance) and walk around the room a few times also to music. Our lunches were really full course dinners and I always had leftovers.

I missed being able to dance all night at my son and honorary grandson's House Music parties that they deejay for at a local club. I've become a "House Head", as well as a member of the House Music community whose members love and support one another wholeheartedly.  My son told I'm as big a hit with his House fans as he and the other deejay. They are amazed that I can stay on the floor longer than they can and they all call me "Mama (my first name)". I miss the love and exhilaration, plus watching my baby do his thing.

I miss being able to hop on the train and go to the waterfront park on a nice day and will miss being able to go to the timeshare in Atlantic City to walk the boardwalk or sit on the balcony and watch the boats go by.

I saw my son twice in the last 10 days but now he tells me he will be social distancing from me because of my risk factors. Although we've agreed to video chat I'll miss his hugs and kisses.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 28, 2020)

Mostly, I guess I miss my freedom to go when and where I please and the feeling that it is safe to do so without worrying about catching covid19.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 28, 2020)

All the pools, activity centers, golf courses, group/club meetings, shows and the dog park have shut down here in the geezer ghetto.

I go out to get the mail and very reluctantly to the grocery store.  If I don't get a haircut soon I will resemble a woolly mammoth.

We are those old people they talk about.  Mid 80s.


----------



## oldman (Mar 28, 2020)

Freedom. I feel like I’m being held hostage and for ransom. If the gov’t asks my wife for money to free me, I’m in trouble.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm not missing anything right now but in the near future I'll be missing our trip to Atlantic City for our anniversary.

 Our family get together for Easter has been canceled. 
Today I took apart the Grand kids Easter baskets. Some of the items were still in the original wrapping so I'll give that to them when they can safely visit. Most likely they won't want an Easter basket next year because they are getting older. I can't get that back.
We usually do fun things during the summer months so that remains to be seen.


----------



## Victor (Mar 29, 2020)

I miss my Chinese body massage. My trip to Denver.
Maybe the beach.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 29, 2020)

The close-knit group (Christian lay) I'm in who have breakfast together every Saturday morning at the same restaurant.

Missing Easter.

Going to the beach (will probably be cancelled).

My daughter and son-in-law (2 hrs away) who have decided its best not to visit because she is still going in (to teach via the internet), and he is a fireman in a large metropolitan area and faces going everywhere, every day as a first-responder.  So I miss seeing my grandkids (and hugging them)


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 29, 2021)

not a thing


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 30, 2021)

none


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 30, 2021)

t


----------

